# Who has the best deals on monster clutch kits



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

Im in need of a new clutch after my research i want to go with monster stage 3.
Does anybody knows who has the best deals on those.

Thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Over at tickshift they have a complete monster clutch kit. Comes with the premium kit with 28lb flywheel, F-Body Slave Cylinder, and their Tick Adjustable Master Cylinder. All for a little over $1000 w/ free shipping. Can't beat that.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pretty hefty price for just a clutch & hydraulics. I've had them _installed_ for less. Looks like it's LS7 for me. Just can't justify $1000 on such a basic part. That's retarded expensive.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

It comes with everything needed though. That price sounded pretty good to me.

Monster Level 3 Clutch
28 Lb. Flywheel
Adjustable Master Cylinder
Remote Bleeder
Slave Cylinder
Throwout Bearing
Pilot Bearing
Clutch Alignment Tool


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The LS7 has mixed opinions. It can hold the power, as the Vettes are pushing close or more power than you will be using with it, but the Vette is also much lighter. Our cars are extremely heavy and the LS7 is known to not last as long. The other option I am looking into is the Street Slayer. The price is awesome, and from what I have read it seems like a pretty good clutch. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Monster Clutches Level 3 Clutch - GM LSx Vehicles (F-Body, Corvette, GTO) [MON-LVLIII] - $729.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was going to do mine in spring as part of drivetrain class along with a TruTrac so it's "out of the way" and I wont have to worry about it in the future. Plus I'll get a grade for it. 

But for $1k, that's outside the budget... I was thinking about that much for both the clutch and the diff.

Edit: The TruTrac looks significantly more plug & play, something I can just do while the car's on jackstands. The clutch, however, is not.


----------

